# I’m new



## Imdoingmybest (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ve been married for 2 years now. I love my wife unconditionally. As she loves me. I joined this site for advice to keep my marriage alive. I don’t want it to die anytime soon.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Imdoingmybest said:


> I’ve been married for 2 years now. I love my wife unconditionally. As she loves me. I joined this site for advice to keep my marriage alive. I don’t want it to die anytime soon.


Keep dating your wife(huge). Dating is what got you here(married) to your W. Spend 15 plus hours a week together doing something. Seems like a lot of time but it really isn't. Soon you will find you like spending as much time together as you can. Keep your wife number one in all things. Tell her you appreciate her and all she does for you. Learn to shut up and listen(if you have not already) to everything your wife has to say. Value her opinion. In doing these things your wife will reciprocate in kind. 

Good luck.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Imdoingmybest Welcome. You'll find a lot of resources here.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome! The only thing I can really vouch for is to keep your communication going no matter what, especially when you're unsure or afraid . Don't try to be the strong man who needs to be invulnerable.


----------

